# City Beneath the Sea Aqua-foil



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

I was wondering since the release of the Moebius Flying Sub
has anyone built and painted one depicting the Aqua-foil from
IA's "City Beneath the Sea". If so could you post some photos
I would really like to see how it came out.

fortress:thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Actually, I'm still considering doing that, but with one of the little 1/125 scale Flying Subs, not the 1/25 scale beauty.
White body with brick red striping is what I'm envisioning.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I've seen City Beneath the Sea but I can't even remember the Aqua Foil. I can't find any photo's of it online either.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

The exterior of the aquafoil from CBTS is identical to the original Flying Sub from Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea--it's possible the original intent was to have a white sub with red trim, as indicated by shots of the "cockpit" that show a hint of external detail, but since it saved money to reuse stock footage from the Voyage TV series any such plans were never realized. The interior set is painted differently, however, with red structural supports and by making the reactor wall a symmetrical detail that was seen on both rear walls flanking the exit hatch at the back.


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

Here are some Aquafoil photos. The window framework is done in red and yellow. While the area around the framework could be white, there are some who have speculated that the intended color scheme might have been a red fuselage/hull (fusehull? hullelage?) with yellow trim. One possible supporting reference for this is the call sign given Triton Control by Commander Paterson - Red 7.

Of course thanks to IA's legendary reputation for "thrift" we'll never know.

Either of the theorized color schemes would be striking. I'm including an image of a paper model of an Aquafoil the I found - perhaps on this site - of the red/yellow version. I myself have some interesting paint schemes planned for both the small and large Flying Subs/Aquafoils - stay tuned.

Lastly, CBTS never went to series. If it had, we surely would have learned about Admiral Matthews' love of classic 50's cars. I'm including 2 images of the Admiral's customized Auqafoil.

Just to make it clear - I was not the modeler of either of the pictured models - I merely found the images online.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Probably going against the grain here,also being a HUGE "Irwin Allen" Fan, The Flying sub in Red is.......*UGLY!*


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

beatlepaul said:


> Probably going against the grain here,also being a HUGE "Irwin Allen" Fan, The Flying sub in Red is.......*UGLY!*


White hull with red stripes, as the window paint scheme indicates, might not be bad.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

beatlepaul said:


> Probably going against the grain here,also being a HUGE "Irwin Allen" Fan, The Flying sub in Red is.......*UGLY!*


 
Personally, I think it looks like it's got a really bad sunburn with tan lines! :drunk:

I'd definitly stick with a white hull with red striping and frames. And with the help of 2 fusion core walls and replacement floor available thru CultTV Man, I just might do that with one of my old Aurora/Monogram build-ups that I've been displeased with because of top hull warpage.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I am building my Moebius Flying Sub as a Hybrid of the two shows- I always liked the symmetrical reactor walls. Although the hull color will be the Standard Yellow I will be making the striping gloss black instead of the VttBotS Blue. That is mostly the way I remember it since we only had a balck & white TV then and the Viewmaster set did not show the blue that well. It was not until this kit was released I found out about the blue.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

idMonster said:


> Here are some Aquafoil photos. The window framework is done in red and yellow. While the area around the framework could be white, there are some who have speculated that the intended color scheme might have been a red fuselage/hull (fusehull? hullelage?) with yellow trim. One possible supporting reference for this is the call sign given Triton Control by Commander Paterson - Red 7.
> 
> Of course thanks to IA's legendary reputation for "thrift" we'll never know.
> 
> ...


Am I seeing a layer of yellow, then red sandwiched on the window frame detail? Look especially on the second pic. It looks yellow closest to the glass. Perhaps just a trick of stage lighting???


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

kdaracal said:


> Am I seeing a layer of yellow, then red sandwiched on the window frame detail? Look especially on the second pic. It looks yellow closest to the glass. Perhaps just a trick of stage lighting???


Looks like it was meant to have a white body, then a red outline around the windows with an inner frame of yellow. Looks like the red outline goes all the way around the lights and intake area, with the inner part yellow as well. I would imagine this would have meant red stripes on the top and bottom, instead of the blue ones on the FS.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

RSN said:


> Looks like it was meant to have a white body, then a red outline around the windows with an inner frame of yellow. Looks like the red outline goes all the way around the lights and intake area, with the inner part yellow as well. I would imagine this would have meant red stripes on the top and bottom, instead of the blue ones on the FS.


Youtube has a couple of 8 minute clips. One clip shows a red hull, no mistaking it. But the second clip shows standard stock footage from VTTBOTS and the sub is yellow. Search the title and they'll come up first and second hit on youtube.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

kdaracal said:


> Youtube has a couple of 8 minute clips. One clip shows a red hull, no mistaking it. But the second clip shows standard stock footage from VTTBOTS and the sub is yellow. Search the title and they'll come up first and second hit on youtube.


I've got _City Beneath the Sea _on a VHS tape - the only scenes where you see colors that don't agree with the original paint scheme from VTTBOS are scenes that show the outside of the Aqua Foil cockpit (as in the photo further up thread) and a scene where Aguila is connecting a pressure hose to increase the internal pressure. The one problem with that scene is that it shows a ribbed "stripe" across the bottom of the Aqua Foil's hull - that doesn't match any feature on the filming model that I've ever seen.

All of the footage that shows the filming model of the Aqua Foil in action has the same colors that the Flying Sub had in VTTBOS. A bit of odd discontinuity against the full size set pieces used for shots with live action actors in them.

Bryan


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

Here's my take.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

megabot11 said:


> Here's my take.


Perfect, just how I imagined it!


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Gemini1999 said:


> The one problem with that scene is that it shows a ribbed "stripe" across the bottom of the Aqua Foil's hull - that doesn't match any feature on the filming model that I've ever seen.
> 
> Bryan


That is the Seaview's deck and airlock set piece, they just replaced, or added a piece to the sliding hatch. They also used to use it in Voyage as the bottom of the FS by turning it upside down! :lol:

David.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Megabott11

Very cool! I've seen that artwork in many areas of the internet. :wave:


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

megabot11 said:


> Here's my take.



Like the Pacifica logo on the back wing!

fortress


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

This makes me want to build both the white and red versions. I only wish I had the scratch skill to pull off the '57 Chevy.

Maybe white version with Pacifica II and a red Triton IV or something, showing a fleet?


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

kdaracal said:


> This makes me want to build both the white and red versions. I only wish I had the scratch skill to pull off the '57 Chevy.
> 
> Maybe white version with Pacifica II and a red Triton IV or something, showing a fleet?



I like that Idea.


just to let you all know the red "UGLY" sub was also my version. I was basically going for a Fire and Rescue look ( although I would think there wouldn't be many fires under the ocean), I do agree in looking back on the colors,
it was a bit too much.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Has anyone found a good source for seated figures for the 1/128 Flying Sub.

David.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

megabot11 said:


> just to let you all know the red "UGLY" sub was also my version. I was basically going for a Fire and Rescue look ( although I would think there wouldn't be many fires under the ocean), I do agree in looking back on the colors,
> it was a bit too much.


Feh! No harm, no foul! If anything, you did us all a service by showing us what it would look like if we painted one up like that, so everybody WINS! :hat:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

megabot11 said:


> I like that Idea.
> 
> 
> just to let you all know the red "UGLY" sub was also my version. I was basically going for a Fire and Rescue look ( although I would think there wouldn't be many fires under the ocean), I do agree in looking back on the colors,
> it was a bit too much.


Howdy Mate!

Hopefully you didn't think that when I said, "it looks Ugly in Red", as a dig on you.
I Love your work!! I was just saying to me, it looked Ugly:freak:


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

beatlepaul said:


> Howdy Mate!
> 
> Hopefully you didn't think that when I said, "it looks Ugly in Red", as a dig on you.
> I Love your work!! I was just saying to me, it looked Ugly:freak:


No harm done guys, it was a thought I had... But I do like the Fleet idea.Now hows about Black with red Strips? The Flying BAT SUB maybe?


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Krel said:


> Has anyone found a good source for seated figures for the 1/128 Flying Sub.
> 
> David.


I just used a couple of the seated figures from the Seaview and painted them to look as they should.

Jim


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

gojira61 said:


> I just used a couple of the seated figures from the Seaview and painted them to look as they should.
> 
> Jim


That doesn't really help, as I am not likely to buy the Seaview gigantis just for a couple of figures. :lol:

David.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I found these at Plastruct in 1:125 scale (close enough): http://www.plastruct.com/Pages/OnlineProductDetail.lasso?-op='eq'&CCode=FI-125

I swear someone had a link to some Pressier or other brand figures that might be right for the Seaview (and thus, the Flying Sub), but I can't remember where. You might try searching this forum.


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Krel said:


> That doesn't really help, as I am not likely to buy the Seaview gigantis just for a couple of figures. :lol:
> 
> David.


Sorry David, wasn't thinking, forgot you can buy the Flying Sub on it's own. 

Jim


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

There is another thread on trying to but just parts from Moebius- maybe you could contact them to see if you can get the big Seaview figures only...


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> There is another thread on trying to but just parts from Moebius- maybe you could contact them to see if you can get the big Seaview figures only...


Seems like folks really rave on Moebius customer service. Perhaps this is a valid idea.


----------



## Erwin Alan (May 25, 2010)

fortress said:


> I was wondering since the release of the Moebius Flying Sub
> has anyone built and painted one depicting the Aqua-foil from
> IA's "City Beneath the Sea". If so could you post some photos
> I would really like to see how it came out.
> ...


I had a friend's brother custumize an old Aurora flying Sub for me as the Aqua-foil from CBTS. The compromise was that the exterior was kept a la VTTBOTS, so it was merely an interior modification. The cross-beams were painted bright red, the figures were also painted to match what Adm. Matthews and Cmdr. Patterson were wearing, plus small red domes were placed over the flying sub engine exhaust jets (rear panel). Both my friend and I really didn't have any photos to go buy since the model was done in the early 80's prior to CBTS being available in any venue for a modeler to do 'screen grabs'. Most of the changes were from our combined memories of seeing CBTS on late night TV. That's why both of us missed the identical reactor panel in the interior set where the bed used to be on VTTBOTS. 

Oh well....hope to have some images of this up here shortly.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I have to say the chrome and light blue customised version looks COOL. Especially the front head lamps.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

The funny thing is that, from the set mock-up, the Flying Sub was originally suppose to have two reactor walls. http://www.vttbots.com/flying_sub_burns2.html

David.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Krel said:


> The funny thing is that, from the set mock-up, the Flying Sub was originally suppose to have two reactor walls. http://www.vttbots.com/flying_sub_burns2.html
> 
> David.


That is how I am building mine-
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e267/RBaker2164/S5030057-1.jpg
makes more sense engineering wise to me.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

While it makes sense from an "engineering" point of view, the bunk and closet underneath made practical use sense story-wise; the closet for parachutes, weapons storage and diving gear, the bunk for rest periods or wounded crewmen.
Gotta hand it to William Creber; a very well designed craft inside & out, perfect for "suspension of disbelief".
Oh, and BTW Erwin, I like your screen name; welcome to HobbyTalk!


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Krel said:


> The funny thing is that, from the set mock-up, the Flying Sub was originally suppose to have two reactor walls. http://www.vttbots.com/flying_sub_burns2.html
> 
> David.


Two reactor walls??? Man until you pointed that out Krel I had not noticed 
that one. thanks!

What other changes can be seen or unseen with the CBTS Aqua Foil
interior?

fortress:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I wish someone would repost those pics of the Thunderbird-blue '57 Chevy Flying Sub. It's really worth a look! For those who haven't seen it: Someone reformed the front end to look like a 50's circa finned classic car and painted it gloss turquoise. It's beautiful.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

OK,..where is the pics of the flying sub in a different color scheme that everyone is talking about ?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

IIRC the altered color version was never used in the film when they decided to reuse VttBotS footage to save money. The only place you see the altered colors is in the front viewport closeups where the framing and some hull is visible in the other color scheme.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

RMC said:


> OK,..where is the pics of the flying sub in a different color scheme that everyone is talking about ?


If you look up the show on youtube, you can see the window frame colors and extrapolate the hull colors from that. Also, you can see what seems to be a reddish colored hull, in flight. That might be a color weirdness with the film. But interesting. Looks like Richard Baker is doing his interior like the rearranged CBTS show. Very cool, Richard!

I think two, one with a white hull, one with a red hull, might be cool. Expanded universe kind of thing.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I hope someone posts the 57 Chevy, again! That thing was cool and super clean!


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

here was my concept of the Red-27 Aquafoil, the red one being the rescue version. This was based on the full size interior-exterior set.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

megabot11 said:


> here was my concept of the Red-27 Aquafoil, the red one being the rescue version. This was based on the full size interior-exterior set.


Beautiful, just beautiful!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Ya know, I still think that would be a beautiful 'variation' kit for Moebius to release, maybe get in touch with the Warner Archive people and see if there might be a way to bundle the kit with the M.O.D. DVD of the movie. 

Here's one of those stupid questions I have no answer for. Does anyone know WHY the Flying Sub exterior bits were painted red/yellow? I know we all believe it was because they had some plans to use the FS models in other colors but I wonder, was the FS exterior parts used for something else before IA shot City Beneath the Sea? Did it make an appearance on Land of the Giants? Was it used by some other Fox production? I don't recall it in anything I can remember seeing (unlike the 'drive by' of the Chariot during the OP credits for Bracken's World, as an example) from around that time.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm diggin' the FS-1 in white/red livery, might just have to do a 1/128 kit up in that scheme.


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

Actually haven't started on my Moebius FS yet, But when I do, I'm doing it as the Aquafoil White for sure. I think they should have did the repaint for the film, But i guess it was cheaper to use stock footage and a few aurora kits.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

What happened to the guy that was doing a 1/350 Aquadozer?


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

jbond said:


> What happened to the guy that was doing a 1/350 Aquadozer?


Ditto! Ditto! Would be cool if they made one in scale with the
Moebius Mini-FS-1!!!!!!

Speaking of CBTC has anyone every trying to sractch build the
Ocean City "Pacifica"??? I can't recall ever seeing one done.

fortress


----------

